# Furniture from uk



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Want to buy some furniture from marks and spencer and they do t deliver to UAE yet.....so question: what is best way to get items shipped to Dubai? Obviously when we moved here, we used pickfords to ship all our possesses in a container but has anyone used another company to ship items from uk.....? 

Some advice please. Thanks


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

claredoc said:


> Want to buy some furniture from marks and spencer and they do t deliver to UAE yet.....so question: what is best way to get items shipped to Dubai? Obviously when we moved here, we used pickfords to ship all our possesses in a container but has anyone used another company to ship items from uk.....?
> 
> Some advice please. Thanks


Wouldn't of thought worth it? It would cost a fortune for furniture to be shipped ....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you order it through Marks and Spencers in Dubai?


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Not convinced marks and spencer Dubai sell furniture but will check....ta.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Zovi....furniture here can be a fortune in itself, problem is that I want light wood and very difficult to get decent stuff here without paying thought he nose :0(


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Use Shop and Ship.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably be cheaper to get the furniture made than pay shipping costs.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Need to look into it more....shop and ship would be too expensive for sure.....either that or make do with my old stuff :0)


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

claredoc said:


> Zovi....furniture here can be a fortune in itself, problem is that I want light wood and very difficult to get decent stuff here without paying thought he nose :0(


Blimey glad I'm bringing ours though although we need to buy beds, is it mega expensive there then? 

Could you advertise on here and if anyone has container going lol pop in there for fee? Mines left I'm afraid already


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

zovi said:


> Blimey glad I'm bringing ours though although we need to buy beds, is it mega expensive there then?
> 
> Could you advertise on here and if anyone has container going lol pop in there for fee? Mines left I'm afraid already


depends on what you're looking for..

IKEA is about the same as the UK, as a guide. Maybe marginally cheaper.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

zovi said:


> , is it mega expensive there then?


As an example, you can pay a couple of thousand Dhs for say an Ikea sofa, or ten times that amount for say a sofa from Marina furniture or IDdesign.

There is no limit to what you can spend.

Dubizzle.com usually has a lot of choice for 2nd hand stuff as well. 

For custom made furniture there are quite a few reasonably priced shops in Karama and Sharjah


----------

